# Bar project



## Ivegotwood (Dec 20, 2013)

I've decided to build a bar in my basement and have a good idea of what I want to do but every plan I see would need to be modified to fit my space. I can't just look at a plan for a 6 foot or 8 foot bar and put it there because I need one where the bar top can only be 5.75 feet long and only one hangs over like the front for a seat on the end because the other end is against the wall. Any idea how to modify plans to suit your needs? I'm a beginning diy carpenter so I don't have much knowledge at all but can follow instructions if I have them so if I have a plan to follow for the bar I can easily put it together. I'm not sure how you transform a plan for a 6 foot straight bar where the ends both ends hang over for a place to sit on each end to a 5.75 foot bar where only one end wraps around or has the top overhang. Any ideas? Just have menards or home depot design it for me? Menards wasn't a lot of help initially.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Why can't you just grab a pencil and paper and draw up exactly what you want to build with your dimensions? :smile:


----------



## Ivegotwood (Dec 20, 2013)

Because I have never done anything like that and would probably end up with an ugly bar. I don't have any idea how to figure out what I need for lumber and how to frame it and finish it and that's why I'd like to follow a plan.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ivegotwood said:


> Because I have never done anything like that and would probably end up with an ugly bar. I don't have any idea how to figure out what I need for lumber and how to frame it and finish it and that's why I'd like to follow a plan.


I have built many bars and offer a custom design service. :smile:


----------



## Ivegotwood (Dec 20, 2013)

I appreciate the offer but really would prefer to do it myself. Sense of pride you know. Nice pic by the way. Similar to what I want but want the end more squared off since I have limited space.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ivegotwood said:


> I appreciate the offer but really would prefer to do it myself. Sense of pride you know. Nice pic by the way. Similar to what I want but want the end more squared off since I have limited space.


I was offering to design your bar to your specifications and provide you with dimensions/material list. Not build it for you. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I was offering to design your bar to your specifications and provide you with dimensions/material list. Not build it for you. :smile:


+1. :yes: That's the same as buying plans specific to the needs, not a set of plans that has to be altered. What more could he want?








 







.


----------



## Ivegotwood (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah, didn't see that at first. What would this service cost me? I'm looking to build a bar that is 42" high 5.75' long with an average depth top and lower counter behind it and I also want the overhang the same on one end as it is in the front with the bar rail in your pic and also a rail for resting your feet along the bottom.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ivegotwood said:


> Ah, didn't see that at first. What would this service cost me? I'm looking to build a bar that is 42" high 5.75' long with an average depth top and lower counter behind it and I also want the overhang the same on one end as it is in the front with the bar rail in your pic and also a rail for resting your feet along the bottom.


You can e-mail me through the "contact us" page on my website, just follow the link below, if you would like to discuss this further. :smile:


----------

